# I hate CBS



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I know better to pad my shows 90 minutes on Sunday CBS shows because of sports, which on 9-8 meant 53 minutes run over due to US Open. I never expected to get burnt on a Monday a week after Labor Day. I didn't realize the US Open was still going on. I turned the TV on what I thought was 20 minutes into Under the Dome, only to realize it had not even started. I put a 90 minute pad, went to bed and caught the show this morning, a 25 minute run over. If I didn't have a Tivo with padding, I would give up watching anything on CBS, as I refuse to watch TV live. Thank God I have a Roamio Pro. It's now getting to the point I have to look at what sporting event is playing on CBS and pad accordingly. I hate CBS.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

A strange target for ire and rather a long term / common issue.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> I know better to pad my shows 90 minutes on Sunday CBS shows because of sports, which on 9-8 meant 53 minutes run over due to US Open. I never expected to get burnt on a Monday a week after Labor Day. I didn't realize the US Open was still going on. I turned the TV on what I thought was 20 minutes into Under the Dome, only to realize it had not even started. I put a 90 minute pad, went to bed and caught the show this morning, a 25 minute run over. If I didn't have a Tivo with padding, I would give up watching anything on CBS, as I refuse to watch TV live. Thank God I have a Roamio Pro. It's now getting to the point I have to look at what sporting event is playing on CBS and pad accordingly. I hate CBS.


Been like this forever. It's a problem really only in the Eastern and Central Time Zones. I always said they should jettison 60 Minutes until after the NFL season is over, or move everything back an hour and jettison the 10PM show. But, what do they do on the west coast? So my thought is, they just do what Fox does, have a highlights show and if the game ends early show reruns of their highly rated sitcoms or something. It's even worse now on doubleheader days where the games that used to start at 4:05 now start at 4:25. That guarantees every CBS late game is going to overrun into the 7 o'clock hour.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

JohnB1000 said:


> A strange target for ire and rather a long term / common issue.


Not at all. Looks like I got bitten by this, too (just now finding out). I pad like crazy on CBS Sunday, but like he said, Monday is totally unexpected (at least for one clueless on sports as I am). Looks like I'll be downloading this one.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> A strange target for ire and rather a long term / common issue.


Not that common, though...most networks (except CBS) have learned how to schedule around sports without disrupting everything else.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

nyc13 said:


> Not at all. Looks like I got bitten by this, too (just now finding out). I pad like crazy on CBS Sunday, but like he said, Monday is totally unexpected (at least for one clueless on sports as I am). Looks like I'll be downloading this one.


Didn't realize (think about) Monday either. Guess, I'll have to hunt this episode down by other means. CBS should do a make good on that one. I bet they got a lot of calls. Tennis isn't exactly the NFL in popularity.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The move of the men's final to late afternoon on Monday was well publicized.


Does your cable operator not do CBS On-Demand? TimeWarner does. I actually used it to watch the previous two episodes after CBS came back from it's month long "vacation" from Time Warner.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> The move of the men's final to late afternoon on Monday was well publicized.
> 
> Does your cable operator not do CBS On-Demand? TimeWarner does. I actually used it to watch the previous two episodes after CBS came back from it's month long "vacation" from Time Warner.


I'm DirecTV. I'm sure I could get this On Demand (usually about a week later). Only problem is, not HD.

Considering Under the Dome is the only show that is effected for me, and that I'm watching the show purely to see how it ends and not because the show is any good, maybe it's an excuse to just quit watching it


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

You know, CBS does have "Eye Alerts" that e-mail and text you when there is a change to their schedule. I got one last night and padded Under the Dome accordingly.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Goober96 said:


> You know, CBS does have "Eye Alerts" that e-mail and text you when there is a change to their schedule. I got one last night and padded Under the Dome accordingly.


Assuming I want to give them my email address or phone number, that would work...but I don't.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Assuming I want to give them my email address or phone number, that would work...but I don't.


Give them a throw-away e-mail address and the number to your second cell phone.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> The move of the men's final to late afternoon on Monday was well publicized.


I don't watch or follow sports or live TV, so how would I know the US Open is playing Monday.



> Does your cable operator not do CBS On-Demand? TimeWarner does. I actually used it to watch the previous two episodes after CBS came back from it's month long "vacation" from Time Warner.


That's besides the point. On demand is hit or miss on my Roamio. I sometimes have to try three or four times for the app to work. Not all shows are on demand, Person of Interest is one of them.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Goober96 said:


> You know, CBS does have "Eye Alerts" that e-mail and text you when there is a change to their schedule. I got one last night and padded Under the Dome accordingly.


No thank you, I'm not giving my email to CBS, and I don't give my phone number except to those I have a business relation with.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I love sports, yet this annoys the crap out of me. Learn how to run your business already.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

brianric said:


> No thank you, I'm not giving my email to CBS, and I don't give my phone number except to those I have a business relation with.


Get a free email account and have it forward messages from CBS' domain to your real email.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I'm DirecTV. I'm sure I could get this On Demand (usually about a week later). Only problem is, not HD.
> 
> Considering Under the Dome is the only show that is effected for me, and that I'm watching the show purely to see how it ends and not because the show is any good, maybe it's an excuse to just quit watching it


If you have Amazon Prime, you can get Under The Dome for free. I watched a few episodes that way. Then the rest via OnDemand when CBS came back.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> If you have Amazon Prime, you can get Under The Dome for free. I watched a few episodes that way. Then the rest via OnDemand when CBS came back.


Perfect. Thanks, I'll take a look. How soon do they appear?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Perfect. Thanks, I'll take a look. How soon do they appear?


Fridays


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

+1 for cbs eye elerts. Used it for years. Only emails I get from them are these. I have not missed a program since. Snooze ya lose.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> +1 for cbs eye elerts. Used it for years. Only emails I get from them are these. I have not missed a program since. Snooze ya lose.


Exactly what I'm saying. They only send e-mails about schedule changes so there's no reason to be paranoid about giving them an e-mail address (especially a throw-away free one).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Considering Under the Dome is the only show that is effected for me, and that I'm watching the show purely to see how it ends and not because the show is any good, maybe it's an excuse to just quit watching it


So I have all the episodes of UTD saved up. Basically you're telling me it's not worth my time. 
TY for that.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> I love sports, yet this annoys the crap out of me. Learn how to run your business already.


Their "business" is ratings. Don't you realized that sports overrun has more ratings than regularly scheduled programs? You already have the sports viewers, and then new viewers tuning in. The new viewers will stay on because it's the end of the match/game.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

waynomo said:


> So I have all the episodes of UTD saved up. Basically you're telling me it's not worth my time.
> TY for that.


That's my opinion. We may have different tastes and you might like it. I'm certainly not a TV critic (although I'm probably just as qualified )


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

dtle said:


> Their "business" is ratings. Don't you realized that sports overrun has more ratings than regularly scheduled programs? You already have the sports viewers, and then new viewers tuning in. The new viewers will stay on because it's the end of the match/game.


I'm not arguing against sports on the schedule. I'm arguing for making consistent and reliable changes to the lineup. How does 60 minutes being on an hour late help the people watching/recording Big Brother? ...or having a how be on a DIFFERENT CHANNEL help at all, unless you're the kind of person who is on top of that stuff?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> I'm not arguing against sports on the schedule. I'm arguing for making consistent and reliable changes to the lineup.


Monday was an unusual event in that there is rarely a major sporting event on Monday afternoons on CBS, and in many cases a tennis match would be over in the allotted 3 hours. But Sunday really irks me, because it's been going on like this for years for no good reason, especially when a rival network in a similar situation handles it just fine.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

bad business practice by CBS on running over on their shows. But does that outweigh the badness of Under the Dumb? Is that even possible?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

jsmeeker said:


> The move of the men's final to late afternoon on Monday was well publicized.
> 
> Does your cable operator not do CBS On-Demand? TimeWarner does. I actually used it to watch the previous two episodes after CBS came back from it's month long "vacation" from Time Warner.


The only way I can get the cable on demand channels is if I rent their version of the Premiere. But I think they exclude Amazon from their boxes (competition). I own my Tivos, so no luck there.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

The good reason is simply that 60 MINUTES, which has been a successful show for 45 years now without football does even better when it follows football. Even this past week with all repeat pieces, if you take out all the football shows out of the list, 60 MINUTES was the number 4 show of the week last week. Other than football (and pregame/postgame shows) only Under the Dome, Duck Dynasty and America's Got Talent got better ratings. So if you are in the business of garnering ratings, why would you mess with what works?

I agree, the tennis overrun was totally unusual and perhaps CBS should have found a better way to deal with it. On the other hand, almost everybody knows about NFL Sunday overruns.

Disclaimer, I am on the staff of 60 MINUTES. The opinions expressed above are mine, and do not reflect the opinion or views of my employer. The information regarding ratings is publicly available.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I wasn't aware of this and now know that I will have to watch Under the Dome online since my recording is useless.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for the CBS eye alerts info, just signed up. I had to watch UTD a different way.. *wink*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MScottC said:


> On the other hand, almost everybody knows about NFL Sunday overruns.


Exactly, which I why I simply don't watch shows that CBS schedules for Sunday nights.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Under the Dome will rebroadcast this Saturday 9/8c


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

CBS finally persuaded me to stop watching the dreck that is Under the Dome with this smooth move. Thanks CBS!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I hate CBS because Is signed up for the Eye Alerts texts and they don't honor the STOP replies.

Gonna sue for the 25 cents a message.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Letterman was delayed almost 30 minutes Monday night so the recording cuts off halfway through Chicago Mayor Rahm Emmanuel. Luckily I have Craig Ferguson set so I got the rest.

"You have a finger missing!"


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

netringer said:


> Letterman was delayed almost 30 minutes Monday night so the recording cuts off halfway through Chicago Mayor Rahm Emmanuel. Luckily I have Craig Ferguson set so I got the rest.
> 
> "You have a finger missing!"


Notice Letterman's comment to Emmanuel when Emmanuel touch his knee, "Stop touching me."


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I have an "immediate notice via e-mail" or whatever it is set up for this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9807566#post9807566

That's how I found out about the Monday night overrun, so I was able to make adjustments for _Under the Dome_. It is dependent on someone posting in it, and when people start using it as a discussion thread (which is NOT what it was designed to be), it gets to be a bit of an 'oh, another false alarm' thing. Overall it has worked well for me over the years.

I hate to think of all of the shows I've had to give up on because of the CBS Sunday Night nonsense. Even knowing and planning for the overruns during football season, I get weary of having to babysit it for golf, tennis, NCAA basketball, etc., and gave up on far more shows than I would like.

_Cold Case, Without a Trace, The Good Wife, The Mentalist_ and on and on.

The Monday thing did take me by surprise, though. Having zero interest in tennis, I wouldn't have known otherwise.

I may look into the Eye Alerts, if their contact is restricted to that, though.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> I have an "immediate notice via e-mail" or whatever it is set up for this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9807566#post9807566
> 
> ...


I've been using Eye Alerts for several years and have never received any other e-mails from CBS.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Monday was an unusual event in that there is rarely a major sporting event on Monday afternoons on CBS, and in many cases a tennis match would be over in the allotted 3 hours.


If CBS had bothered to ask anyone who knows anything about tennis, they would have been told that the chances of a Djokovic-Nadal best-of-five match coming in under 3:00 is approximately zero. I set my recording for 4:30.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Exactly, which I why I simply don't watch shows that CBS schedules for Sunday nights.


Yeah, me either. I haven't watched anything on Sunday on CBS for close to a decade.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Exactly, which I why I simply don't watch shows that CBS schedules for Sunday nights.


It's what finally got me to stop watching CSI:Miami. Didn't get full episodes of a few shows decided I didn't care enough to chase them down. And I probably will never bother with any of their Sunday night shows.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" ...gonna have to run that one past some of the world's most successful business people. I suspect it's the mantra of precisely none of them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" ...gonna have to run that one past some of the world's most successful business people. I suspect it's the mantra of precisely none of them.


And I suspect "If our customers are increasingly using a new technology that radically changes the way they receive our product, and we continue to provide our product in a way that is broken by this new technology, let's future-proof our company by doing absolutely nothing even though our competition fixed the problem literally a decade ago" is the mantra of even fewer...


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

...just ask the music industry how that worked out for /them/.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MScottC said:


> The good reason is simply that 60 MINUTES, which has been a successful show for 45 years now without football does even better when it follows football. Even this past week with all repeat pieces, if you take out all the football shows out of the list, 60 MINUTES was the number 4 show of the week last week. Other than football (and pregame/postgame shows) only Under the Dome, Duck Dynasty and America's Got Talent got better ratings. So if you are in the business of garnering ratings, why would you mess with what works?
> 
> I agree, the tennis overrun was totally unusual and perhaps CBS should have found a better way to deal with it. On the other hand, almost everybody knows about NFL Sunday overruns.
> 
> Disclaimer, I am on the staff of 60 MINUTES. The opinions expressed above are mine, and do not reflect the opinion or views of my employer. The information regarding ratings is publicly available.


I totally get what you are saying, but, the TV landscape is changing. Full disclosure, I'm a fan of 60 Minutes, but I'm closer to their core audience than most now (I'm 53). The thing is, the core audience of 60 Minutes are more "old school" TV watchers. They watch the games and then just stick with the channel after the game to watch 60 Minutes. But here's my question. While 60 Minutes gets a bump in the ratings from football, does the overruns cannibalize the 10PM timeslot? Do people blow off that show because it just starts too late on a Sunday night with work the next day? I'm guessing it does have some effect. I'm sure the ad buys for 60 Minutes are at a higher rate than the 10PM show, so maybe CBS sees that value in keeping it the way it is. But things are changing and the way we watch TV is changing.

With all that said, why not just start CBS at 8PM? It's STILL after the game, and especially if CBS follows the games with a highlight's package, the game broadcast runs into 60 Minutes. And I wonder if the highlights package would get better ratings than even 60 Minutes? How does Fox's highlights package (The OT) do after the late games?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Under the Dome will rebroadcast this Saturday 9/8c


My guide on DirecTV is not showing this to be true. That's actually what I was counting on. It's already listed OD though (but not in HD on DirecTV unfortunately)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Lori said:


> If CBS had bothered to ask anyone who knows anything about tennis, they would have been told that the chances of a Djokovic-Nadal best-of-five match coming in under 3:00 is approximately zero. I set my recording for 4:30.


CBS has had the US Open Tennis for as long as I can remember. I'm SURE they knew this. I'm sure the start time is a combination of a lot of factors. They HAD to start the tennis at the time it did so as not to impact the traffic in the area, especially with a Mets game starting at 7PM as well. They also wanted to maximize the crowd, and ratings, so putting it at 5PM at least gets SOME extra East Coast viewers instead of at say 1PM where most people are at work.

But, I'm figuring ad rates for the tennis were probably higher than it was for their normal 8PM reruns. They got a chance to charge some Prime Time rates for a bit for the tennis.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And I suspect "If our customers are increasingly using a new technology that radically changes the way they receive our product, and we continue to provide our product in a way that is broken by this new technology, let's future-proof our company by doing absolutely nothing even though our competition fixed the problem literally a decade ago" is the mantra of even fewer...


The problem with this is that 60 Minutes has been successful in this scenario for years. Fox had nothing of value on at 7PM anyway. So for them, it was easy, sure. And you also have to figure this.....many who want to watch CBS lineup might be "forced" in some respects to watch live. CBS would prefer we watch live over recorded to avoid commercial skipping. I know in my case, I watch 60 Minutes, then The Amazing Race and The Good Wife (I don't watch whatever is on at 10PM). We tend to at least watch the first 2 shows of those live during football season. And then I pad The Good Wife by default an hour. (and that's much easier now that I have 5 tuners on my DVR). Leaving it this way is a win for CBS. That's why it hasn't changed. As someone mentioned, 60 Minutes ratings are HIGHER when there are overruns than they are otherwise.

I hate it, and it's a big PITA, but I don't expect it to change.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I record AR and pad Good Wife for an hour. They rarely run over more than that.

But I haven't had to deal with an overrun on Monday before.

Zap2it is showing the repeat on Saturday now. I'll have to check the TiVo guide data again tonight to see if it picked it up yet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I hate it, and it's a big PITA, but I don't expect it to change.


I don't expect it to change simply because CBS would apparently rather go out of business than change anything, ever.

But I do expect CBS to become even more irrelevant than the other networks as more and more people abandon live TV, and those that have adapted to the New World (dis-) Order survive at the expense of those who makes excuses for whay they don't have to.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But I do expect CBS to become even more irreverent...


We at CBS do not revere God! We are the godless network!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> We at CBS do not revere God! We are the godless network!


Heh. I misspelled "irrelevant" (as always, including this time), and somebody came into my office just as I was going through the suggested corrections. Gotta keep my priorities straight...first talk about television, THEN deal with work.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh. I misspelled "irrelevant" (as always, including this time), and somebody came into my office just as I was going through the suggested corrections. Gotta keep my priorities straight...first talk about television, THEN deal with work.


So, you are saying we should not take you littorally?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> So, you are saying we should not take you littorally?


I'm sure you could find some evidence to shore up that theory...


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Now you're just beating a dead whore.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been griping about this issue regarding sports on CBS for years. I've stopped watching most of their shows on Sunday nights because of their total disregard for their viewers. I'm on vacation at the moment in the Outer Banks so I wasn't aware of the issue this past Monday night with Under the Dome.

I will just say this: Torrents are your friend.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> The problem with this is that 60 Minutes has been successful in this scenario for years. Fox had nothing of value on at 7PM anyway. So for them, it was easy, sure. And you also have to figure this.....many who want to watch CBS lineup might be "forced" in some respects to watch live. CBS would prefer we watch live over recorded to avoid commercial skipping. I know in my case, I watch 60 Minutes, then The Amazing Race and The Good Wife (I don't watch whatever is on at 10PM). We tend to at least watch the first 2 shows of those live during football season. And then I pad The Good Wife by default an hour. (and that's much easier now that I have 5 tuners on my DVR). Leaving it this way is a win for CBS. That's why it hasn't changed. As someone mentioned, 60 Minutes ratings are HIGHER when there are overruns than they are otherwise.
> 
> I hate it, and it's a big PITA, but I don't expect it to change.


I automatically pad my shows on Sundays because of CBS arrogance in not maintaining a schedule. Because of it I never bothered to try and watch the Good Wife because having a two tuner Tivo at the time, I had some shows like Mad Men, Breaking Bad and the Walking Dead to record. Now that I have a Tivo Romaio plus the Tivo Premiere XL, I have eight tuners and might give the Good Wife a looking at. I'm just pissed at CBS because I was not expecting last Monday's blindside. It's funny, I checked Labor Day weekend for any CBS sports event, never thought of checking the week after Labor Day.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> I will just say this: Torrents are your friend.


Never done torrents, don't know how, might be a good time to learn.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> I automatically pad my shows on Sundays because of CBS arrogance in not maintaining a schedule. Because of it I never bothered to try and watch the Good Wife because having a two tuner Tivo at the time, I had some shows like Mad Men, Breaking Bad and the Walking Dead to record. Now that I have a Tivo Romaio plus the Tivo Premiere XL, I have eight tuners and might give the Good Wife a looking at. I'm just pissed at CBS because I was not expecting last Monday's blindside. It's funny, I checked Labor Day weekend for any CBS sports event, never thought of checking the week after Labor Day.


The beauty part about shows like Mad Men, etc. is they are on CABLE, where they show episodes multiple times a week. So I always used to push those back on conflict nights (and give them a lower priority, so it will record at a later time if it's up against a conflict). On channels like HBO, where I get an East and West coast feed, I record the West coast feed which is after 11PM here. And of course they show each episode probably 20 times a week anyway.

But, you DO have to pay attention each Sunday to make sure you have it set up correctly, and if you are not home, it's a bit more difficult. On DirecTV I have their app on my phone, so it's easier to take care of this remotely.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

john4200 said:


> We at CBS do not revere God! We are the godless network!


And here I thought FOX was the devil network.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I understand their stance on Sundays. Think they are stupid in that Fox has shown then how to fix it. Yes, 60 Minutes does okay with it (although the lead in helps). But how about the later shows. 

What is truly stupid is that Monday involved multiple RERUNS and one first run show. Kill a rerun and all is well.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> I've been griping about this issue regarding sports on CBS for years. I've stopped watching most of their shows on Sunday nights because of their total disregard for their viewers. I'm on vacation at the moment in the Outer Banks so I wasn't aware of the issue this past Monday night with Under the Dome.
> 
> I will just say this: Torrents are your friend.


At least they care enough about the viewers to establish a mechanism for alerting them to these things. CBS Eye Alerts are your friend.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I completely missed the well publicized messages about the tennis.

However, I was able to watch the full episode last night straight from cbs.com to my laptop to my TV via HDMI. It worked out better than I expected. No piracy even needed. Now if someone can tell me how to watch last year's episodes of 30 Rock without torrenting, I'm all ears! But I digress....


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> What is truly stupid is that Monday involved multiple RERUNS and one first run show. Kill a rerun and all is well.


Thou shalt not mess with any of CBS' kiddie shows.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> But, you DO have to pay attention each Sunday to make sure you have it set up correctly, and if you are not home, it's a bit more difficult. On DirecTV I have their app on my phone, so it's easier to take care of this remotely.


i just use the Tivo app or go direct to Tivo.com if I'm not home.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Goober96 said:


> At least they care enough about the viewers to establish a mechanism for alerting them to these things. CBS Eye Alerts are your friend.


Wouldn't have done any good in this case.



reneg said:


> Email alert (which arrived in the middle of Under the Dome) from CBS said:
> 
> Revised start times (CT) for tonight's CBS programs: 2.5 Men (7:54 PM), 2 Broke (8:24 PM), Big Bang (8:54 PM) and Under The Dome (9:24 PM) due to CBS live coverage of U.S. Open Tennis.


So in this case four shows are affected and alert comes out in the middle of fourth show. No s*** Sherlock.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

brianric said:


> Wouldn't have done any good in this case.
> 
> So in this case four shows are affected and alert comes out in the middle of fourth show. No s*** Sherlock.


I received a text message at 8:54, 1.5 hours before Under the Dome was set to air.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i only caught this because i follow tennis. the us open men's final has been on a monday for the past 6 years, due to rain delays - they will finally install a retractable roof over authur ashe stadium, but not until 2016 or 2017. some have rumored the roof is finally happening as a result of espn's takeover of us open tennis coverage in 2015. problem solved.

but that only covers one sunday & monday night, thanks to golf and football. i know how frustrating this is...i watch 60 minutes, big brother, and amazing race, all on cbs sunday nights. these shows are regularly delayed year round, and it's been this way as long as i can remember.

dvrs are in half of this country's homes, so cbs knows there is an issue, but hasn't found a solution. if espn keeps taking their sports coverage, they won't have to.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i only caught this because i follow tennis. the us open men's final has been on a monday for the past 6 years, due to rain delays - they will finally install a retractable roof over authur ashe stadium, but not until 2016 or 2017. some have rumored the roof is finally happening as a result of espn's takeover of us open tennis coverage in 2015. problem solved.
> 
> but that only covers one sunday & monday night, thanks to golf and football. i know how frustrating this is...i watch 60 minutes, big brother, and amazing race, all on cbs sunday nights. these shows are regularly delayed year round, and it's been this way as long as i can remember.
> 
> dvrs are in half of this country's homes, so cbs knows there is an issue, but hasn't found a solution. if espn keeps taking their sports coverage, they won't have to.


I think from CBS' prospective, the fact that DVRs are in everyone's homes is all the more reason to not change things. As I said, if a show is constantly delayed, I'm more apt to watch it live. I'm sure I'm not the only one. And with it being live, commercials are viewed, which is what they want.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I think from CBS' prospective, the fact that DVRs are in everyone's homes is all the more reason to not change things. As I said, if a show is constantly delayed, I'm more apt to watch it live. I'm sure I'm not the only one. And with it being live, commercials are viewed, which is what they want.


I will never watch live. If I didn't own a DVR, I would stop watching all shows on CBS due to delays.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> I think from CBS' prospective, the fact that DVRs are in everyone's homes is all the more reason to not change things.


that was true until dvrs started counting towards ratings. now it directly affects how much they can bill advertisers, so at this point, it makes sense to find a solution.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I think from CBS' prospective, the fact that DVRs are in everyone's homes is all the more reason to not change things. As I said, if a show is constantly delayed, I'm more apt to watch it live. I'm sure I'm not the only one. And with it being live, commercials are viewed, which is what they want.


That would be backward thinking. If people miss an episode of a show like Dumb, they tend to drop it. People who are used to DVRs don't go back to appointment television.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

ElJay said:


> CBS finally persuaded me to stop watching the dreck that is Under the Dome with this smooth move. Thanks CBS!


Yep this move prompted me to just go ahead and delete the unwatched episodes on my Tivo.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Trying to sign up for CBS Eye-lerts (that's how they spell it) since The Amazing Race is about to start...

http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/

It shows the wrong affiliate for all area ZIP codes...it should be Cleveland's WOIO, but all Cleveland market ZIP codes I entered come up with Youngstown's WKBN.

Not sure it matters, but...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

they show the wrong affiliate for our market, too, which is why i never signed up the last time this subject crossed tcf.

i've had success padding an hour to the end, i'll keep doing it, and keep my email address away from cbs.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I read an article awhile back that mentioned in Europe that have technology that would essentially alert your DVR about the change and would record the show you wanted when it was actually aired even when it was delayed due to a sports overrun. It required the network to send the signal which is why we don't have it here.

Here's the article:

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...feature_that_makes_european_dvrs_so_much.html


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> I will never watch live. If I didn't own a DVR, I would stop watching all shows on CBS due to delays.


I happen to like those shows. I don't see why I should stop watching them if I have workarounds. Just on principal?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> that was true until dvrs started counting towards ratings. now it directly affects how much they can bill advertisers, so at this point, it makes sense to find a solution.


I am not sure how it works with ratings, but does CBS charge the same rate for shows watched over DVR? I would think that advertisers would balk at that, considering that they lose eyeballs on DVRed shows. It the rates are the same, then, yeah, it makes sense to find a solution, but if rates are higher for live viewing (and from CBS' perspective, they SHOULD be), then CBS would be dumb, from a business perspective to change things.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> That would be backward thinking. If people miss an episode of a show like Dumb, they tend to drop it. People who are used to DVRs don't go back to appointment television.


I admit, they screwed the pooch on Monday. People are conditioned on Sundays to the prime time schedule starting late due to football or perhaps golf later in the season. On Monday people aren't. In my case, I didn't even think of it and my recording wasn't padded.

For Sundays, as much as I hate it, if I were CBS, I have no reason to fix it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Trying to sign up for CBS Eye-lerts (that's how they spell it) since The Amazing Race is about to start...
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/
> 
> ...


I signed up. Worked ok for me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> I read an article awhile back that mentioned in Europe that have technology that would essentially alert your DVR about the change and would record the show you wanted when it was actually aired even when it was delayed due to a sports overrun. It required the network to send the signal which is why we don't have it here.
> 
> Here's the article:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...feature_that_makes_european_dvrs_so_much.html


I also wonder if the networks want this. Watching those sports overruns from fans normally not interested because of the shows after probably adds a bit of a ratings jump. I watched some of the tail end of the women's tennis final, even though I have no interest (and it was quite gross hearing on girl whine and the other grunt after each hit.)


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Last night the Saturday rerun of Under the Dome was listed on the TiVo so I scheduled it to record.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I happen to like those shows. I don't see why I should stop watching them if I have workarounds. Just on principal?


My workaround last season for TAR was to watch it on CBS.com. I just had to wait a day.

And it appears there is a CBS channel on the Roku I can access here, so I can probably watch TAR on the HD set here the following day. (ETA: or maybe not, as it doesn't appear to have current shows, and I can't remember where I saw it, Hulu Plus, maybe?)



Steveknj said:


> I signed up. Worked ok for me.


I still signed up, even though it kept coming up with WKBN (and no way to change that). I figure it shouldn't matter since WKBN and WOIO are next door to each other in the Eastern time zone, and would both air the shows at the same time.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

loubob57 said:


> Last night the Saturday rerun of Under the Dome was listed on the TiVo so I scheduled it to record.


Not here.  My guide is still showing Mike & Molly, 2 1/2 Men, Criminal Minds and 48 Hours. 
What time did your Tivo connect to the service yesterday? Mine connected at 10:05 am, probably before the change was made.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I happen to like those shows. I don't see why I should stop watching them if I have workarounds. Just on principal?


That works for you and other tech savvy folks who aren't lazy. But CBS has bigger fish to fry. They are broadcasters. Make it any bit harder to see shows and the shows die. Erratic scheduling still is an issue in keeping ratings strong. Shows that move around lose viewers even in the dvr age. For most of us dvr "experts" it means next to nothing except for conflicts as the dvr tracks shows. But a lot of common users use their DVRs like vcrs and miss programs. Then there are the non dvr users. They still exist.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I happen to like those shows. I don't see why I should stop watching them if I have workarounds. Just on principal?


Yes, less aggravation in my life.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Then there are the non dvr users. They still exist.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

brianric said:


> Yes, less aggravation in my life.


There are three scenarios here. One, you only pad the end. Now, your recording of Big Brother is half football, your recording of The Good Wife is half Big Brother, your recording of The Mentalist is half Good Wife and your recording of The Mentalist now takes up 50% more space on your hard drive.

OR, you have three separate recordings that are each 50% longer than they need to be taking up space.

OR, you have one giant block of 4 hours that has everything in it, but you can't delete it till you've watched everything. Welcome to VHS.

I was a pretty devoted watcher of both The Good Wife and The Mentalist. Then they moved to Sunday. I stopped watching both immediately. My world didn't end. Neither show is good enough for me to fuss about them. There is not a single hour of television that's worth the scheduling nightmare that is CBS on Sunday.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> That works for you and other tech savvy folks who aren't lazy. But CBS has bigger fish to fry. They are broadcasters. Make it any bit harder to see shows and the shows die. Erratic scheduling still is an issue in keeping ratings strong. Shows that move around lose viewers even in the dvr age. For most of us dvr "experts" it means next to nothing except for conflicts as the dvr tracks shows. But a lot of common users use their DVRs like vcrs and miss programs. Then there are the non dvr users. They still exist.


Whatever CBS' ulterior motive is, if I like a show, I'll figure out a way to watch it. If I think I MIGHT like a show, I'll give it a chance. But yes, for something NEW, I might not give it a chance.

But we get back to this point....do the networks even CARE about DVR ratings and want to push people to watch live? Think the high ratings on shows like Idol which broadcast live are a coincidence? CBS wants you to watch live, because that's how they make their money. If this means that by odd scheduling they get more viewers that are actually watching ads, they are going to do that. The bigger picture for them is figuring out how to get DVR users to watch ads consistently. Once they figure this out, scheduling becomes a moot point anyway and they would "fix" this problem. For now, financially it's not worth it, especially if the shows tend to get higher ratings on overrun weeks. (And remember, for half the country, this isn't even an issue).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Lori said:


> There are three scenarios here. One, you only pad the end. Now, your recording of Big Brother is half football, your recording of The Good Wife is half Big Brother, your recording of The Mentalist is half Good Wife and your recording of The Mentalist now takes up 50% more space on your hard drive.
> 
> OR, you have three separate recordings that are each 50% longer than they need to be taking up space.
> 
> ...


I'm sure based on ratings, you are the exception rather than the rule. I would imagine that CBS would have a lot harder time with this if they didn't have established shows in those timeslots. I think that's why they never really try new series there. But it makes sense for them financially for existing hits.

Look, I don't like it any better than you guys, but I've been watching 60 Minutes for 30 years, and The Amazing Race is my favorite reality show. Could I stop watching The Good Wife and not miss it? Sure, but if I have to pad anyway, what's the difference which show I pad? It's an annoyance and an inconvenience, but I'm usually watching the football game anyway, so it's not really a big deal. Takes about 2 minutes of my time. For Sunday's it's just the way it is. Now this past Monday? Probably my fault for not thinking about it. And I agree, in THIS case, why not just pre-empt a repeat and let things run on time from that point on.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> But we get back to this point....do the networks even CARE about DVR ratings and want to push people to watch live?


back to your point - it's the networks responsibility to care about the viewers, if they want the viewers to watch their shows, so they in turn can bill advertisers.

if they try to "push" viewers to watch live, they will lose. viewers use dvrs for convenience, and will not subject themselves to games of manipulation by networks in a feeble attempt to attract "live" viewers. it simply won't work.

dvrs aren't going away, and if networks decide not to accomodate dvr users, the networks will go the way of the electric typewriter.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> dvrs aren't going away, and if networks decide not to accomodate dvr users, the networks will go the way of the electric typewriter.


Exactly.

And I'm sure CBS is glad Steve exists, but he will be increasingly rare, and CBS (as the only network that no linger accommodates viewers who are NOT like Steve; as opposed to viewers like me, who are allergic to live TV) will suffer more than the competition as the demographics continue to change.

CBS kinda reminds me of the current Republican Party...they figure they can survive on what they have without adapting to a changing world, which is fine for today...but tomorrow isn't going to be kind unless they wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> back to your point - it's the networks responsibility to care about the viewers, if they want the viewers to watch their shows, so they in turn can bill advertisers.
> 
> if they try to "push" viewers to watch live, they will lose. viewers use dvrs for convenience, and will not subject themselves to games of manipulation by networks in a feeble attempt to attract "live" viewers. it simply won't work.
> 
> dvrs aren't going away, and if networks decide not to accomodate dvr users, the networks will go the way of the electric typewriter.


It's the Networks' responsibility to make money. If viewers left in droves because of this issue, and their ad rates went down, trust me, they'd do something about it. But just the opposite seems to be happening. So, to your point, they AREN'T losing. At least not yet. When that point happens, they'll change. Money talks.

The thing is, we know the ratings model is now completely broken. Why does CBS fight cable companies tooth and nail for carriage rights? Unfortunately this might mean they win their battle on skipping commercials on DVRs. We'll see, it's a whole new ballgame.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Lori said:


> There are three scenarios here. One, you only pad the end. Now, your recording of Big Brother is half football, your recording of The Good Wife is half Big Brother, your recording of The Mentalist is half Good Wife and your recording of The Mentalist now takes up 50% more space on your hard drive.
> 
> OR, you have three separate recordings that are each 50% longer than they need to be taking up space.
> 
> ...


Or my scenario, record 60 Minutes with no pad, and Amazing Race with a 90 minute pad, and the hell with Good Wife and Mentalist, two shows I would have watched except for CBS going over on sports. CBS loses because there are two shows I might have taken a look at but won't.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

brianric said:


> Or my scenario, record 60 Minutes with no pad, and Amazing Race with a 90 minute pad, and the hell with Good Wife and Mentalist, two shows I would have watched except for CBS going over on sports. CBS loses because there are two shows I might have taken a look at but won't.


Exactly.

I don't want to pad serial dramas that way. I'm a bit of a binge watcher these days, and, while hard drives are larger than they used to be, I don't want those 10 episodes of The Good Wife that I'm saving for a rainy weekend taking up 13% of my available space. It's wasteful.

Maybe more people are like Steve, though. How are the ratings for these shows since their move to Sunday?

ETA: I looked it up. 

The Good Wife fell from #16 to #26 after the Sunday move. The Mentalist fell from #12 to #24. Neither show has recovered.

Now, maybe that's good enough for Sunday, and better than other shows have performed there. But they still lost viewers, and not a trivial amount.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And I'm sure CBS is glad Steve exists, but he will be increasingly rare, and CBS (as the only network that no linger accommodates viewers who are NOT like Steve; as opposed to viewers like me, who are allergic to live TV) will suffer more than the competition as the demographics continue to change.
> 
> CBS kinda reminds me of the current Republican Party...they figure they can survive on what they have without adapting to a changing world, which is fine for today...but tomorrow isn't going to be kind unless they wake up and smell the coffee.


Except, that until it's proven that what they are doing isn't working, why change? As I said, until ratings go down on weeks where there's an overrun instead of up with them doing this, they aren't going to accommodate us DVR users as much as we'd like them to. And as I said, there's a reason THOSE particular shows are there and not new shows.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> Or my scenario, record 60 Minutes with no pad, and Amazing Race with a 90 minute pad, and the hell with Good Wife and Mentalist, two shows I would have watched except for CBS going over on sports. CBS loses because there are two shows I might have taken a look at but won't.


Did you watch The Good Wife before it moved to Sunday?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Whatever CBS' ulterior motive is, if I like a show, I'll figure out a way to watch it. If I think I MIGHT like a show, I'll give it a chance. But yes, for something NEW, I might not give it a chance.
> 
> But we get back to this point....do the networks even CARE about DVR ratings and want to push people to watch live? Think the high ratings on shows like Idol which broadcast live are a coincidence? CBS wants you to watch live, because that's how they make their money. If this means that by odd scheduling they get more viewers that are actually watching ads, they are going to do that. The bigger picture for them is figuring out how to get DVR users to watch ads consistently. Once they figure this out, scheduling becomes a moot point anyway and they would "fix" this problem. For now, financially it's not worth it, especially if the shows tend to get higher ratings on overrun weeks. (And remember, for half the country, this isn't even an issue).


I like 60 Minutes, but I won't jump through hoops to watch it. I don't watch sports, so if I'm at my TV at 6 PM and 60 Min isn't on, I'm going to do something else. Maybe I'll check at 6:30 or even 7, but I don't pad, so unless I'm actually at my TV, if "60 Minutes" is sports, I won't see any of it. I won't see any commercials, not even the bits & pieces I see while FFing, I won't see any previews for their great, new crap, which means I won't see any ads at THAT timeslot, and they've lost me, not only for 60 Min, but any other shows they might have lured me into trying. And timing-wise, Sunday at 6PM is about as good as it gets for me actually being at my set and watching a live show.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Except, that until it's proven that what they are doing isn't working, why change? As I said, until ratings go down on weeks where there's an overrun instead of up with them doing this, they aren't going to accommodate us DVR users as much as we'd like them to. And as I said, there's a reason THOSE particular shows are there and not new shows.


It's worse than that. It's not just that ratings go down on weeks when there are overruns...it's that ratings go down for EVERY week because you annoy people so much that they stop watching your show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

allan said:


> I like 60 Minutes, but I won't jump through hoops to watch it. I don't watch sports, so if I'm at my TV at 6 PM and 60 Min isn't on, I'm going to do something else. Maybe I'll check at 6:30 or even 7, but I don't pad, so unless I'm actually at my TV, if "60 Minutes" is sports, I won't see any of it. I won't see any commercials, not even the bits & pieces I see while FFing, I won't see any previews for their great, new crap, which means I won't see any ads at THAT timeslot, and they've lost me, not only for 60 Min, but any other shows they might have lured me into trying. And timing-wise, Sunday at 6PM is about as good as it gets for me actually being at my set and watching a live show.


I guess CBS sees you as the exception rather than the rule. If it didn't make financial sense for them to do this, don't you think they would have stopped long ago?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I guess CBS sees you as the exception rather than the rule. If it didn't make financial sense for them to do this, don't you think they would have stopped long ago?


I think that CBS is trapped in the 80s, as evidenced by their reluctance to embrace on-demand and streaming.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Did you watch The Good Wife before it moved to Sunday?


No, but I did watch the Mentalist. Wanted to give Good Wife a try, but shows on AMC takes precedence. I'll only watch 60 Minutes, TAR Survivor Finale, and Big Brother on Sundays. If 60 Minutes, which I don't pad is the only show on that night and there is a over run due to sports, I just delete it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> If it didn't make financial sense for them to do this, don't you think they would have stopped long ago?


it may make financial sense in the short term, as they play a game between broadcast rights contracts and advertising agreements for their scheduled shows, but i suspect they will pay in the long term, by losing sports programming (like the us open after 50 years) and seeing ratings drop (the good wife, mentalist).



Lori said:


> I think that CBS is trapped in the 80s, as evidenced by their reluctance to embrace on-demand and streaming.


both good examples, but to their credit, at least the shows are made available online, when my padding talents fail on occasion (rare, but it happens).


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> it may make financial sense in the short term, as they play a game between broadcast rights contracts and advertising agreements for their scheduled shows, but i suspect they will pay in the long term, by losing sports programming (like the us open after 50 years) and seeing ratings drop (the good wife, mentalist).
> 
> both good examples, but to their credit, at least the shows are made available online, when my padding talents fail on occasion (rare, but it happens).


Some shows are made available online, admittedly more than there used to be.

But they still don't have everything available, and what's available is frequently random.

I got really behind on BBT, for example, and a bunch of episodes got deleted. Good luck finding those at CBS.com or on-demand.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Lori said:


> I think that CBS is trapped in the 80s, as evidenced by their reluctance to embrace on-demand and streaming.


Yes, while all the networks are trapped in the past, CBS seems to be trapped in the much more distant past.

I suspect none of the Big Four networks will survive in their current form. I also suspect that the other three will adapt to a new, more viable form much faster than CBS, and thus stand a better chance of surviving the New World Order. The time to change or die isn't after the world has changed; it's when you still have a chance.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Lori said:


> It's worse than that. It's not just that ratings go down on weeks when there are overruns...it's that ratings go down for EVERY week because you annoy people so much that they stop watching your show.


But I'm saying just the opposite. I think ratings actually go UP during overrun weeks. I think someone in the thread mentioned they work for 60 Minutes and that's the case. It's perhaps the case that ratings for these shows are HIGHER because people who watch the football games (which are usually the highest rated shows), stick around to watch these shows. But I DO think this would hurt ratings for shows that are new. Hence why CBS keeps established shows on Sunday.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Lori said:


> I think that CBS is trapped in the 80s, as evidenced by their reluctance to embrace on-demand and streaming.


I think the NETWORKS as a whole are trapped in the 1950s!! Their whole system is broken and it's why they have become less and less important. But that's for another thread.

I think what WE want to happen, on Sundays and what CBS is seeing are two different things.

I will say this though, which is why there is absolutely some merit in what you are saying. A lot of those football fans who stay for the overrun on 60 Minutes probably leave at 8:30 to go watch Sunday Night Football on NBC


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> it may make financial sense in the short term, as they play a game between broadcast rights contracts and advertising agreements for their scheduled shows, but i suspect they will pay in the long term, by losing sports programming (like the us open after 50 years) and seeing ratings drop (the good wife, mentalist).


I wonder how much of that ratings drop has to do with NBC showing the NFL against it, which is usually the highest rated show of the week?

I agree, for the short term, it makes sense, and as soon as it doesn't, they should stop.

I'm guessing they didn't lose US Open because of this, but more because ESPN outbid them. Why would they lose sports programming because of overruns?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> But I'm saying just the opposite. I think ratings actually go UP during overrun weeks. I think someone in the thread mentioned they work for 60 Minutes and that's the case. It's perhaps the case that ratings for these shows are HIGHER because people who watch the football games (which are usually the highest rated shows), stick around to watch these shows. But I DO think this would hurt ratings for shows that are new. Hence why CBS keeps established shows on Sunday.


60 minutes may get that kind of bump because of the direct lead-in from football, yes.

That doesn't carry through to the dramas. The Good Wife and The Mentalist aren't getting 'accidental' eyeballs from folks who just happen to be in a Buffalo Wing coma after football. They are serialized dramas, and depend on viewers to watch every week. And ratings for those dramas are down across the board after their move to Sunday.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Lori said:


> 60 minutes may get that kind of bump because of the direct lead-in from football, yes.
> 
> That doesn't carry through to the dramas. The Good Wife and The Mentalist aren't getting 'accidental' eyeballs from folks who just happen to be in a Buffalo Wing coma after football. They are serialized dramas, and depend on viewers to watch every week. And ratings for those dramas are down across the board after their move to Sunday.


Meanwhile ratings on SNF continue to climb? Correlation there somewhere?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> I'm guessing they didn't lose US Open because of this, but more because ESPN outbid them. Why would they lose sports programming because of overruns?


yes, espn was bidding aggressively to strengthen their tennis portfolio (a recent push, see wimbledon and nbc), but espn's biggest weapon against networks during negotiations with the atp was scheduling - the restrictions insisted upon by networks in order to accommodate other shows scheduling and advertisers.

abc and espn have eliminated grand slam tennis tournaments from american networks, after 40-50 consecutive years, and in a very short period of time.

rumor has it, abc/espn also leveraged enough power to promote the new roof to be built over ashe stadium - cbs dropped the ball, concerned more with their revenue, while abc/espn worked to make the event better, while benefitting themselves at the same time. completely different approaches.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, espn was bidding aggressively to strengthen their tennis portfolio (a recent push, see wimbledon and nbc), but espn's biggest weapon against networks during negotiations with the atp was scheduling - the restrictions insisted upon by networks in order to accommodate other shows scheduling and advertisers.
> 
> abc and espn have eliminated grand slam tennis tournaments from american networks, after 40-50 consecutive years, and in a very short period of time.
> 
> rumor has it, abc/espn also leveraged enough power to promote the new roof to be built over ashe stadium - cbs dropped the ball, concerned more with their revenue, while abc/espn worked to make the event better. completely different approaches.


Are they planning on showing the Finals on ABC or are they taking the College Bowl route and everything goes on ESPN? If it's the latter, then yes, there's no restrictions, if it's the former, it's more because ABC doesn't have the NFL on Sunday's so thus no restrictions, and they can go against the NFL and get whatever their core audience is. But either way, it has nothing to do with overruns and everything to do with the NFL scheduling. If CBS could start the matches at 1PM they would, but they have football which probably has 3x the ratings of tennis. I don't think the NFL is going to move to another network because overruns on CBS are a problem.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The tennis match was MUCH better than Under the Dumb


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> The tennis match was MUCH better than Under the Dumb


Double true.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> both good examples, but to their credit, at least the shows are made available online, when my padding talents fail on occasion (rare, but it happens).


One show that's not on line or on demand is Person of Interest. I missed one episode this year and had to set up a wishlist to catch it on a repeat.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> The tennis match was MUCH better than Under the Dumb


Not to someone who does not watch sports regularly.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

brianric said:


> Not to someone who does not watch sports regularly.


That isn't CBS's fault. I mean, they offered up something compelling to watch and something that isn't. You have to pick the good stuff.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

brianric said:


> Not to someone who does not watch sports regularly.


From what I've heard about that show, it still might be true.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

allan said:


> From what I've heard about that show, it still might be true.


Under the Dome is the worst written show I have ever seen, but it is almost becoming a cult classic. Doubt that I'll watch it in season 2.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'll watch the season finale. But may drop the season pass after that and not bother with the second season. By the time it comes back, I probably won't care at all.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I'll watch the season finale. But may drop the season pass after that and not bother with the second season. By the time it comes back, I probably won't care at all.


If I decide to go back and find the screwed up episode I'm in the same boat. The Following is right up there with UTD. I watched the finale of that and won't be back for next season.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> Are they planning on showing the Finals on ABC or are they taking the College Bowl route and everything goes on ESPN? If it's the latter, then yes, there's no restrictions...


tennis was negotiated to be shown on espn/espn2/espn3. tennis channel will always negotiate alternate broadcast rights with the primary holder of the contract.

the networks attempted to protect other shows and advertisers within their sports broadcast agreements. nbc would not pre-empt "today" to show live wimbledon coverage, and that was the primary reason they lost the tournament, after more than 40 years. originally the delayed broadcast was not an issue, but as internet streaming and online sports began to grow and cable added channels, nbc didn't adapt, and it cost, dearly. cbs was left behind after 50 years with the us open because they couldn't adapt to the satisfaction of the atp, either.

what i find strange is the fact that both cbs and nbc have re-launched sports networks recently. i guess it was too little, too late, a hail mary pass - espn had already established viewers, ratings, and sports domination.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> tennis was negotiated to be shown on espn/espn2/espn3. tennis channel will always negotiate alternate broadcast rights with the primary holder of the contract.
> 
> the networks attempted to protect other shows and advertisers within their sports broadcast agreements. nbc would not pre-empt "today" to show live wimbledon coverage, and that was the primary reason they lost the tournament, after more than 40 years. originally the delayed broadcast was not an issue, but as internet streaming and online sports began to grow and cable added channels, nbc didn't adapt, and it cost, dearly. cbs was left behind after 50 years with the us open because they couldn't adapt to the satisfaction of the atp, either.
> 
> what i find strange is the fact that both cbs and nbc have launched sprots networks recently. i guess it was too little, too late, a hail mary pass - espn had already established viewers, ratings, and sports domination.


CBS couldn't adapt because the NFL is just too important to them. Their hands were tied. I don't recall what they did those few years they didn't have football. I bet the finals were on earlier in the day. I don't remember

I have NO idea what CBS is doing with their sports network I had no idea it even existed until I was scanning channels one day. That so differs from how Fox and NBC introduced their new sports channels. NBC pushed it during SNF and during NBC hockey broadcasts. Fans of those sports definitely knew it was coming. And FOX has been blitzing the airwaves about their sports channels all summer. I don't recall hearing anything about the CBS channel.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

For me, the CBS Sports Network is on a separate sports tier. The NBC and Fox ones are on the basic tier. Not really sure why that is. I've never seen it and have no clue what they air.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

CBS isn't going to change anything as long as they are still killing the competition and raking in the dough. Regarding advertising sales after the upfronts this spring:



> CBS, the biggest broadcast network, led in the total dollar amount of commitments, at $2.5 billion to $2.6 billion; by some estimates, CBS's take may have been as much as $2.75 billion. The cpm rates that CBS is charging advertisers for the 2013-14 season are estimated to be increasing by an average of 7.5 percent.
> 
> The rest of the estimates for dollar volume are: ABC, part of the Walt Disney Company, $2.1 billion to $2.2 billion; NBC, part of the NBCUniversal division of Comcast, $1.9 billion to $2 billion; Fox Broadcasting, part of 21st Century Fox, around $1.8 billion; and CW, a joint venture of the CBS Corporation and Time Warner, $400 million to $420 million.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, and the restrictions on what is available On Demand come from the production studios of those shows, not the network.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> CBS couldn't adapt because the NFL is just too important to them. Their hands were tied.


of course - tennis will never draw the same number of viewers as football in this country. but espn has football, too - and basketball, baseball, hockey, soccer, etc. espn seems to work it all out, between two major channels, a couple of alternates, and online. launching a sports network _after_ the damage has been done just doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> of course - tennis will never draw the same number of viewers as football in this country. *but espn has football, too* - and basketball, baseball, hockey, soccer, etc. espn seems to work it all out, between two major channels, a couple of alternates, and online. launching a sports network _after_ the damage has been done just doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


Not on Sundays


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> ...FOX has been blitzing the airwaves about their sports channels all summer. I don't recall hearing anything about the CBS channel.





jsmeeker said:


> For me, the CBS Sports Network is on a separate sports tier. The NBC and Fox ones are on the basic tier...I've never seen it and have no clue what they air.


you haven't missed anything on nbc or cbs sports network. we'll see how fox performs, but if it follows the path of fox business channel, it won't last long.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> you haven't missed anything on nbc or cbs sports network. we'll see how fox performs, but if it follows the path of fox business channel, it won't last long.


NBCSN has hockey, so I tend to watch it quite often. FSN1 or whatever they are calling it is going to have baseball games, so I'm sure I will watch that too. CBS has nothing I'm even interested in.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> what i find strange is the fact that both cbs and nbc have launched sprots networks recently.


Neither channel was launched "recently."

CBS bought the old College Sports Television (which was launched as Classic Sports Network in 1999) in 2005. It was reorganized in 2008. They moved the focus away from just college sports and renamed it in 2011, but the channel is far from "new."

Same with NBC. It was acquired by NBC as part of the Comcast merger. It started as Outdoor Life in 1995 and was renamed Versus in 2006. They renamed it NBC Sports network in 2012. But programming has not changed a lot since its Versus days.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> Not on Sundays


not yet...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> not yet...


I don't think there's a plan for ESPN to have the NFL on Sunday nights any time soon.

It will be interesting to see how ESPN juggles there college lineup to accommodate the tennis. My guess is that tennis will wind up on ESPN2 except for the finals.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Neither channel was launched "recently".


good point, edited post to re-launched.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> I don't think there's a plan for ESPN to have the NFL on Sunday nights any time soon.


there weren't plans for tennis a short time ago.



Steveknj said:


> My guess is that tennis will wind up on ESPN2 except for the finals.


that's how they handled both wimbledon and the us open this year. it's seems to be working fine, and the atp is happy at the moment. even with espn2 reaching fewer homes, the atp claims viewership and participation is up, so long term will tell the story.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> there weren't plans for tennis a short time ago.


NBC has the rights to Sunday Night Football and will for a few more years. Then they will have right of first refusal. With the success they have had, don't expect them to give it up.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> NBC has the rights to Sunday Night Football and will for a few more years. Then they will have right of first refusal. With the success they have had, don't expect them to give it up.


i don't either, but i never expected nbc and cbs to let the grand slam tournaments go. i know tennis is no comparison to football, and i'm not for or against espn, but it's been interesting watching their maneuvering and growth over the last 20 years.

directv's rights to nfl sunday ticket expire at the end of the 2014 season, and they're already negotiating. this one will be interesting to watch, too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> i don't either, but i never expected nbc and cbs to let the grand slam tournaments go. i know tennis is no comparison to football, and i'm not for or against espn, but it's been interesting watching their maneuvering and growth over the last 20 years.
> 
> directv's rights to nfl sunday ticket expire at the end of the 2014 season, and they're already negotiating. this one will be interesting to watch, too.


Except ESPN/ABC had the option for Sunday. They chose Monday. ESPN had Sunday. ABC had Monday. Been there done that.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Another reason to hate CBS, Thursday night football. Just sat down to watch last night's Colbert. Didn't even think to pad until it's to late. Came close to deleting SP.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> Another reason to hate CBS, Thursday night football. Just sat down to watch last night's Colbert. Didn't even think to pad until it's to late. Came close to deleting SP.


Any network that carries football on a weeknight is going to wind up delaying their late night shows. I'm pretty sure that when ABC ran MNF their late night stuff was delayed or cancelled (I believe, after 1979 that was Nightline, I don't think Kimmel had started when ABC still had it). Can't blame CBS for this one really.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Any network that carries football on a weeknight is going to wind up delaying their late night shows. I'm pretty sure that when ABC ran MNF their late night stuff was delayed or cancelled (I believe, after 1979 that was Nightline, I don't think Kimmel had started when ABC still had it). Can't blame CBS for this one really.


There's very few shows I watch on ABC or NBC. It's mostly CBS and AMC. I've given up on CBS for Sunday shows. I'll just go in and delete in advance any of Colbert shows on Thursday until football is over. It saves me from getting aggravated.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Are you that short on space that padding isn't a viable option?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> There's very few shows I watch on ABC or NBC. It's mostly CBS and AMC. I've given up on CBS for Sunday shows. I'll just go in and delete in advance any of Colbert shows on Thursday until football is over. It saves me from getting aggravated.





kettledrum said:


> Are you that short on space that padding isn't a viable option?


Yeah, that's what I'd do. I'd pad an hour and be covered for whatever happens.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I guess the biggest problem with this approach is that it's a daily show, not a weekly show, so Mon, Tues, Wed, & Fri would be padded as well. If one is letting a ton of them queue up, then it could possibly become a problem depending on if the size of your drive/how much other TV you watch or let queue up.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

brianric said:


> Another reason to hate CBS, Thursday night football. Just sat down to watch last night's Colbert. Didn't even think to pad until it's to late. Came close to deleting SP.


I hate that too. The game ended before 10pm local time, but they still had to spend a worthless half hour of post game instead of just starting the 10 o'clock news on time.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

kettledrum said:


> Are you that short on space that padding isn't a viable option?


I do things on principle. Habit of mine after serving eight years in the United States Navy.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I just looked at the Sunday fall schedule and it looks like this is the first year since I started watching The Amazing Race that I do not have anything recording every Sunday night.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> I guess the biggest problem with this approach is that it's a daily show, not a weekly show, so Mon, Tues, Wed, & Fri would be padded as well. If one is letting a ton of them queue up, then it could possibly become a problem depending on if the size of your drive/how much other TV you watch or let queue up.


Just create a separate manual repeating recording for Thursday nights from 11:35 pm -1:35 am and put it higher than the other Colbert season pass in the priority list.



Maui said:


> I just looked at the Sunday fall schedule and it looks like this is the first year since I started watching The Amazing Race that I do not have anything recording every Sunday night.


The Amazing Race was on Fridays last season as well. What else did you record on Sundays last season that you're not recording this year?


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> Any network that carries football on a weeknight is going to wind up delaying their late night shows. I'm pretty sure that when ABC ran MNF their late night stuff was delayed or cancelled (I believe, after 1979 that was Nightline, I don't think Kimmel had started when ABC still had it). Can't blame CBS for this one really.


my ABC station's sign off would get delayed due to MNF and Nightline too i can remember a delay sometimes due to the State Of The Union Address or when the President spoke the delays usually were brief expect for MNF which could sometimes end at 1am if the game was long enough!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Rather odd scheduling next week. "60 Minutes" is in a 90 minute time slot.


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

lpwcomp said:


> Rather odd scheduling next week. "60 Minutes" is in a 90 minute time slot.


but they do have two late games-Chicago at Seattle and Buffalo at Miami


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

my question is how did the networks handle sport overruns or presidential speeches back in the day?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

danderson400 said:


> my question is how did the networks handle sport overruns or presidential speeches back in the day?


Google "Heidi game".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Google "Heidi game".


Yep, and since then, I think it's been the same way as now. If it weren't for 60 Minutes being highly rated back in the day, I'd bet they would be handling much like Fox does. 60 Minutes still gets a significant bump in ratings one football overrun days so I doubt they are going to change anything.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Yep, and since then, I think it's been the same way as now. If it weren't for 60 Minutes being highly rated back in the day, I'd bet they would be handling much like Fox does. 60 Minutes still gets a significant bump in ratings one football overrun days so I doubt they are going to change anything.


Actually, CBS put "60 Minutes" on hiatus during football season 1972-75 and there was a brief period where they would air an abbreviated version if football ran over.

Caveat: the hiatus is according to wiki. The airing of an abbreviated version is from personal memory.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Actually, CBS put "60 Minutes" on hiatus during football season 1972-75 and there was a brief period where they would air an abbreviated version if football ran over.
> 
> Caveat: the hiatus is according to wiki. The airing of an abbreviated version is from personal memory.


I've seen them run abbreviated versions of 60 Minutes even today if CBS is running a special of some sort. Generally not done if it's in advance of their regular lineup.

So from 1975 on they've done what they do now? That's 40 years, so I think they've found what works well for them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

My theory has always been that if they did a compressed version of 60 Minutes to fit the available time after a game ends (like NBC used to co with Dateline), the correspondents would have to go to the studio live...and that's past their bedtime.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My theory has always been that if they did a compressed version of 60 Minutes to fit the available time after a game ends (like NBC used to co with Dateline), the correspondents would have to go to the studio live...and that's past their bedtime.


Naw, they just removed segments. Got too much flack from "60 Minutes" viewers so they went to the current delay system. I think there were more occasions when they would simply not air a later show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Naw, they just removed segments. Got too much flack from "60 Minutes" viewers so they went to the current delay system. I think there were more occasions when they would simply not air a later show.


Most of us 60 Minutes viewers are dying off


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

have the Emmys been delayed by the NFL? the only time i can think was in 2003(FOX) although it was a singleheader for them


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

i got to feel for FOX though because the Cowboys Eagles game was not a great Emmy lead-in maybe FOX should have been given the game in Jacksonville or Oakland as a backup game


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> I've seen them run abbreviated versions of 60 Minutes even today if CBS is running a special of some sort. Generally not done if it's in advance of their regular lineup.
> 
> So from 1975 on they've done what they do now? That's 40 years, so I think they've found what works well for them.


they ran abbreviated versions of _60 Minutes_ after the following games:
Browns-Bears, 4:15, CBS, Greg Gumbel, Phil Simms
Browns-Packers, 4:15, CBS, Jim Nantz, Phil Simms
Ravens Chargers in 09 with Dick Enberg and Dan Fouts
the Bills Jets game a few years ago(60 Minutes got preempted that time)
wasn't there a game before the CBS at 75 special? Yep. Bengals-Cardinals, 4, CBS, Don Criqui, Steve Tasker or Steelers-Seahawks, 4, CBS, Dick Enberg, Dan Dierdorf I had Sunday Ticket at the time and can remember neither Criqui or Enberg saying that _60 Minutes_ would be seen in its entirety I wonder what CBS would have done if there was OT at either game that night


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

danderson400 said:


> i got to feel for FOX though because the Cowboys Eagles game was not a great Emmy lead-in maybe FOX should have been given the game in Jacksonville or Oakland as a backup game


lol

yeah.... that would have drawn a crowd.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

danderson400 said:


> my question is how did the networks handle sport overruns or presidential speeches back in the day?


"In the day," if a sporting event ran 30 minutes or longer over (and this happened quite often with CBS's golf coverage, as if the event needed a playoff, there was a delay while the golfers had to get back to the first hole where the TV cameras were located), a program would be pre-empted, although it was never _60 Minutes_. Occasionally, CBS would mess its west coast feed up by airing the following programs an hour earlier than advertised.

I vaguely remember seeing a 60 Minutes story air, and then air again one or two weeks later, with the explanation that, the first time, it only aired in the west.

Also, there were Presidential campaign ads that would run in the last five minutes of a time slot; in those situations, the networks would actually cut five minutes from a program (and air the entire version when it was repeated).


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

That Don Guy said:


> "In the day," if a sporting event ran 30 minutes or longer over (and this happened quite often with CBS's golf coverage, as if the event needed a playoff, there was a delay while the golfers had to get back to the first hole where the TV cameras were located), a program would be pre-empted, although it was never _60 Minutes_. Occasionally, CBS would mess its west coast feed up by airing the following programs an hour earlier than advertised.
> 
> I vaguely remember seeing a 60 Minutes story air, and then air again one or two weeks later, with the explanation that, the first time, it only aired in the west.
> 
> Also, there were Presidential campaign ads that would run in the last five minutes of a time slot; in those situations, the networks would actually cut five minutes from a program (and air the entire version when it was repeated).


This also happened one time with a Eagles-Raiders game in 1986, and CBS had to preempt a show at 8, to stay on schedule.

I do remember a few times when NBC would join it's 7pm show in progress after golf or even the NBA. That way, Dateline and Third Watch could air on time.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey danderson, you've got your own thread about this already. Why raise up another one from four years ago?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I hate CBS because they did something to change the signal and I can't get it downloaded right. AND FOOTBALL SEASON IS COMING.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't believe people are still griping about this. CBS has been pushing back shows on Sunday nights for as long as I can remember. I've gotten to where I just pad my recordings by an extra hour or just stop watching CBS Sunday prime time programs all together. I haven't watched 60 Minutes in decades. Get over it already.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> I can't believe people are still griping about this. CBS has been pushing back shows on Sunday nights for as long as I can remember. I've gotten to where I just pad my recordings by an extra hour or just stop watching CBS Sunday prime time programs all together. I haven't watched 60 Minutes in decades. Get over it already.


Too bad... you're missing some of my best work!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MScottC said:


> Too bad... you're missing some of my best work!


? Are you on the staff?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

MScottC said:


> Too bad... you're missing some of my best work!


No, I'm just moving on with my life. If CBS wants to screw with my viewing schedule then I'll just find something else to watch. There's no shortage of viewing content these days and chances are I can find something that's far better. I'm not missing a damn thing.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> ? Are you on the staff?


Yes.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MScottC said:


> Yes.


Thank you to you and your peers for many years of quality work and public service. :clapping:


----------

